# Who's Got Bolivian Rams



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone's seen Bolivian Rams at a store in Scarborough/Markham anytime recently, I am hoping to get some next weekend.

If you know what price range I'm looking at (per fish) that'd be great too!

I don't want to call 10 different stores looking for these fish, although if someone gives me a tip I'd have to call before I made the long trip!

Thanks


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Call Menagerie, they typically carry some Bolivians.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

I saw some at Finatics last weekend.


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Menagerie is too far for me, I'll try Finatics.

Thanks


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Barrie BA has them on special this week for only $2.99 each -

http://www.bigalscanada.com/Stores/Specials/Fish/Fishspecials_Barrie.html?reloaded=true

But might be too far for you.


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Wooooooow. That would be awesome, but yea, way too far


----------



## finatics (May 23, 2006)

My regular price is $5.99 each... and they are VERY NICE also... getting in german gold and german blue rams very soon too! drop in and see my store! I promise you won't be disappointed! thanks.. mb


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

I was at Whitby BA yesterday and they got in lots of B. rams at $6.99 each but they are big about 2".


----------



## Bretzz (Aug 6, 2010)

Found some at Finatics 

Ty


----------



## blueggreen (May 20, 2006)

*bolivian ram cichlid*

Big Al's at mississauga has them on sale this week for 2.99


----------



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

I wish the people at Big Als could tell the difference between male and female!


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Tark77 said:


> I wish the people at Big Als could tell the difference between male and female!


These rams are much harder to tell the different between the 2 sex.

BTW, Scarborough BA has them on sale for $2.99 each and they are around 1.75 to 2".


----------

